# Admin code for billing Mtx IM



## iamtaf (Aug 24, 2011)

We received Mtx via patient's RX benefit but need to bill for the administration since we are injecting the patient in the office.  Which code is most appropriate - 96372 or 96401 since Methotrexate is a chemotherapeutic agent?


----------



## jackson7591 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Reference*

http://www.trailblazerhealth.com/Publications/Job Aid/ChemotherapyAdministrationPartB.pdf

Here is a good reference that may be helpful.


----------



## iamtaf (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks.


----------

